# I.D......



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

just shot a couple of pics of my juvi P whilst I was moving it to a bigger tank, pics are shite, I know, but the colours must be a give-away to someone that knows there stuff...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

looks like a bad picture. actually two of them

I'd say mac or spilo


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow. those are horrible pics man


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

crappy pics can u make sum new ones?

Its a serra for sure.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ahahhah i was gettin ready for the worst after i read the comments b4 the pics loaded.....boy r those crappy pics

looks like a mac but wutever the case the coloration is very nice hence u def got a nice serra


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

purple diamond spilo???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Focus Focus Focus


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha, Ha,Ha,
they are shite ....

I'll hav to get some more...I was trying to hold and focus the cam with 1 hand whilst holding the net in the other in case the fish flipped of the towel......

still, no excuse tho.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there a reason your taking him out of his tank for the picture? You are causing him a lot of stress by doing this.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Is there a reason your taking him out of his tank for the picture? You are causing him a lot of stress by doing this.
> [snapback]921626[/snapback]​


...yeh, if you read the post properly, then you might realise that I was moving him to a bigger tank and I thought that I would take a couple of pics while he was out of the water....it took about 10 seconds..............


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, I didnt read the post at all and just made an observation based on the so called pictures. Thanks for the advice though...next time I will spend my time reading a post detailing pictures that add no value to the id of the fish.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Based on the colors, red eye, etc. it looks similar to some fish that came up maybe a year or so ago. Can't remember if on this site or predfish, but I think maybe George had them and no one knew what they were. I think he was sending one to Frank and I can't remember if they were ever identified or not. Anyone else remember what I am talking about? I don't remember all the details but swear to God this fish seems to have the same unusual color pattern, red eyes and body shape in between typical pygo and serra dimensions that those fish had. Frank? George?


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks....I didn't take the fish out of the water to get pics for ID, just shot 2 while I was transfering him to a new tank. The pics are shite, real shite actually, I just posted them on the off-chance that them colours would be reconisable to someone for an ID........


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Page 7 of Frank's Review and Revision forum - thread on "unknown p's? I think this is the fish that was being discussed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish wasn't from George, though I'm sure he imported some in. The fish is S. maculatus (wild caught) which looks inherently different from the tank raised varmints. Strictly a locality issue.


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Frank. I believe it was actually Pedro who had the fish, and I kind of lost track so didn't know they were identified. Granted, very blurry pics but does this fish look generally like those macs or am I around the bend? Also, do you know if these fish with time are reverting to the usual "tank raised" coloration or retaining the wild caught coloration?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The single live one I have here, looks much like a Mac in terms of coloration and the tail band being hyaline edged. The only difference is they are slightly more elongated. Other than that, little difference from tank-raised.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Just to add...lfs said the fish was wild caught in Peru.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They're ALL caught in Peru.







I wouldn't go by that to much.


----------

